# How much would you charge



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 15, 2015)

Basically all the stuff I make is whatever I want to sell and haven't really had custom orders that are out of the ordinary. Got a woman that wants me to make a table top to put over an old desk she has. Taking it a part I don't believe is an option, and she just wants it put on top, which I wouldn't assume be bad if I sand the old top and glue on the new one. Anyways, it's 33"x44", the old one is qs white oak, and she didn't want anything too dark or red, so I suggested qs white oak again and she's fine with it. She wanted it an inch thick but 4/4 is the only stuff available unless she wants to wait 2 months. Buying a little bit of extra wood, it would be around $60, plus oil and other little stuff, sand paper etc. What would you all charge for something like this? Shouldn't be too difficult to build or anything but don't want to under or over charge her. Opinions about price or anything that I mentioned?


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 15, 2015)

Seem like you should be able to find 5/4 QSWO at a lumber yard. Would she go with flat sawn WO? anyhow, what I try and charge is what the materials cost, and $20 per hour for my labor. I think that's pretty cheap though. If your customer wants an estimate, it is kinda hard sometimes to estimate how much time it will take. I have learned to estimate high. If it comes in under that, your customer is happy. If you don't estimate high enough, you either get screwed, or your customer gets pissed when you ask for more, and they think your pulling a "bait and switch" type thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 15, 2015)

Only one mill around me has any qswo around here for some reason, one said their saw isn't big enough to cut anything in QS except sycamore. Never had to deal with giving estimates, usually if someone did want something, I'd just say a price and do it not matter the price. I was thinking around $200, not really sure how long it will take though.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Oct 15, 2015)

I was also thinking $200 (before I got to your last post). You won't make lots per hour but it should work out ok.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 15, 2015)

I won't make a ton but since money is money when I just do this part time haha.


----------



## TimR (Oct 15, 2015)

No BS...I too was thinking about $200 before seeing other comments to same.


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 15, 2015)

if it's just 33 x 44, square (meaning no scribing walls or cutting angles), and wood is just $60, figure another $20 for finish materials ......
total labor time shouldn't be more than 2 hours (applying finish and installing over existing top), you'll spend more time waiting for finish to dry than actual working time ......'
$200 would be a fair price, you make money (roughly $150 for your labor), and customer gets a "deal" so they'd be inclined to use you again in future.

When I do estimates for T&M type jobs, I figure material cost plus an additional 25% for "extras" that pop up, 
and if I figure 2 hours for job, I quote for 4 hours (something always goes wrong needing more time) ....... I charge $45/hour, but wages will be your location and whatever market will bear
just don't undersell yourself and lose money on a job trying to be nice ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 15, 2015)

I messaged her back so we'll see what she says, hopefully she lets me know soon because I planned on going to the mill tomorrow and it's a 3 hour round trip drive. The only thing extra I have to do to the top is notch out on the corners so it sits about 4 posts on the existing table. Will take all of 10 minutes with my router.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 15, 2015)

From a structural standpoint just be sure to account for wood movement in both the old top and the new. WO doesn't move that much but it doesn't take much to cause a split. Just a thought.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yea, depending on the layout of the board, was just going to glue or use epoxy and glue just the center board so the rest can expand and contract, good idea or no?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 15, 2015)

@Brink is who I would pose that question to. Grain orientation would obviously have to run the same direction. Not being attached on the sides would be worrisome to me. Ask the Brinkster.


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2015)

I wouldn't glue a top to another top. 
I also don't see a 33" wide top being jointed, glued, flattened finished and installed in 2 hours.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 15, 2015)

Got any suggestion on how you would go about it?


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm assuming you will glue up a 33x 44 panel.
Then you want to set the panel on the desktop.
And, the desk top is solid wood, not ply or other stuff?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 15, 2015)

Correct, here's a pic of it, looks like solid wood, could be veneered I assume.


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2015)

What are the dimensions of the desk?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 15, 2015)

Not sure the height but the top covering up the 4 corner posts is 33x44. She said the add height of the top will be more comfortable using it.


----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2015)

My bad, I should have asked what's the length and width of the desktop?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 16, 2015)

33" wide, 44" long


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 16, 2015)

Um, I know it's her desk and if she wants to modify it and all but from the pictures is it possible it's an older piece? I might suggest checking for a makers mark on it if it is all 1/4 sawn white oak, and if you do find one doing a little research before making any modifications. (A local crafter took a Stickley desk and threw out all the drawers and painted it blue to "upcycle" it...)


----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2015)

If your going to make an exact same size top to place on an existing top for what seems to me to raise the work height, why not just make some risers and make it correct height?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 16, 2015)

Well she said the top isn't in the best of shape and just wants a new one to fix the look and height issue I guess. Could probably refinish the top if it's solid wood, but she was just wanting a new top, so..


----------



## lonewolf (Oct 17, 2015)

As a professional builder and restorer of furniture I often have to tell a customer thier idea how to solve a problem is bad. I think this idea is bad. But if you choose to proceed you can't just glue in middle and have a flat top. A suggestion would be to make slotted screw holes in existing top and just screw it down. Also consider how the edges are going to look . Having two panels line up and stay even is difficult. !f I was confronted with this my plan would be restore top and riser block under legs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

